# Just wanted to say howdy



## Mimohunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, just wanted to say hi, and that I'm new to squirrel hunting, and hope that I can help somehow, and maybe get some information on this sport.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

welcome! any questions just ask we will take care of ya


----------

